# Does Nintendo ever do sales or price drops on the eShop?



## GameWinner (May 24, 2014)

Doesn't seem that way compared to other services like PSN. Some older 3DS games are still pretty expensive too. I mean, Killzone Mercenary's retail and digital price is $39.99 but Sony had it on sale for $9.99 one week.
Edit: AA5 probably wasn't the best example since Capcom controls that game. (Still amazed that hasn't dropped yet though)


----------



## frogboy (May 24, 2014)

-whoops-

Never mind, that's old news. Darn you Nintendo.


----------



## jakrodriguez (May 24, 2014)

Yes, they do, you can find sales and price drops under the price drops section on the eshop(3ds).
If your asking about the Wii U's eshop i have no idea I don't check that often.
EDIT:
I'm unsure if the price drop section disappears when sales end, but currently that section is up.


----------



## GameWinner (May 24, 2014)

jakrodriguez said:


> Yes, they do, you can find sales and price drops under the price drops section on the eshop(3ds).
> If your asking about the Wii U's eshop i have no idea I don't check that often.
> EDIT:
> I'm unsure if the price drop section disappears when sales end, but currently that section is up.


Smaller eShop games is not what I had in mind.
Atlus usually puts their games on sales every other week so I most most of their games.


----------



## Ulieq (May 24, 2014)

Nintendont sale.


----------



## jakrodriguez (May 24, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Smaller eShop games is not what I had in mind.
> Atlus usually puts their games on sales every other week so I most most of their games.


 
Well, If your taking about bigger games the only sale I recall is the one for Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate back in January.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 24, 2014)

Nintendo sucks at sales because they don't think they can afford to sell their games for less. They'd rather charge full price until the system is nearly dead to maximize profit from their near exclusively first party sales.


----------



## Gahars (May 24, 2014)

You have to hand it to them, Nintendo's committed to not selling out.


----------



## GameWinner (May 24, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> Nintendo sucks at sales because they don't think they can afford to sell their games for less. They'd rather charge full price until the system is nearly dead to maximize profit from their near exclusively first party sales.


This seems like the case sadly.


----------



## thaddius (May 24, 2014)

Code of Princess, Etrian Odyssey IV, and Devil Survivor: Soul Hackers were one sale back in January for $19.99 reduced from $29.99. Everything else is usually indie games that are down a buck or two.


----------



## mkdms14 (May 24, 2014)

thaddius said:


> Code of Princess, Etrian Odyssey IV, and Devil Survivor: Soul Hackers were one sale back in January for $19.99 reduced from $29.99. Everything else is usually indie games that are down a buck or two.


 
Those are third party games and they control what there games go for.  But first party titles almost never go on sale.  I say almost because during the holiday several first party virtual console games were on sale for half off instead of being $6 they were $3 but besides that never.


----------



## thaddius (May 24, 2014)

Sale is a sale is a sale.


----------



## Tigran (May 24, 2014)

mkdms14 said:


> Those are third party games and they control what there games go for. But first party titles almost never go on sale. I say almost because during the holiday several first party virtual console games were on sale for half off instead of being $6 they were $3 but besides that never.


 

So.. They never go on sale... except when they do.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 24, 2014)

Nintendo's been always shit with pricing.

If you've ever noticed, Nintendo titles (both physical and retail) still remain at such a high value even years after it's released. I mean like 3 years after NSMB (the DS one) and Mario Kart DS came out, they were both selling at full retail value.

As for sales, there's no weekly thing like PSN and usually they only do "price drops" on a few titles.


----------



## SickPuppy (May 24, 2014)

Yea Nintendo does price drops on first party games.

http://www.nintendo.com/whatsnew/detail/fAwbM5fF_-LJY6S4on18ShtK_hOow6BK

Of course all the fanboys (like me) already purchased them at full price.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 24, 2014)

They do have sales on the eShop for arcade games and whatever, but I don't really care about it since I prefer to buy physical games instead.


----------



## Arras (May 24, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Nintendo's been always shit with pricing.
> 
> If you've ever noticed, Nintendo titles (both physical and retail) still remain at such a high value even years after it's released. I mean like 3 years after NSMB (the DS one) and Mario Kart DS came out, they were both selling at full retail value.
> 
> As for sales, there's no weekly thing like PSN and usually they only do "price drops" on a few titles.


In my local store NSMB DS still goes for full price


----------



## chavosaur (May 24, 2014)

SickPuppy said:


> Yea Nintendo does price drops on first party games.
> 
> http://www.nintendo.com/whatsnew/detail/fAwbM5fF_-LJY6S4on18ShtK_hOow6BK
> 
> Of course all the fanboys (like me) already purchased them at full price.


That's a price drop that happened after those games have been on the market for a year or two though, not a sale or weekly price drop. And they cut the price retail as well that has absolutely nothing to do with what the OP is asking.


----------



## SickPuppy (May 24, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> That's a price drop that happened after those games have been on the market for a year or two though, not a sale or weekly price drop. And they cut the price retail as well that has absolutely nothing to do with what the OP is asking.


hey buddy, it's a price drop (retail and digital), nothing more or nothing less. It's an answer to the op's question. 



> Does Nintendo ever do sales or price drops on the eShop?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 24, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Nintendo's been always shit with pricing.
> 
> If you've ever noticed, Nintendo titles (both physical and retail) still remain at such a high value even years after it's released. I mean like 3 years after NSMB (the DS one) and Mario Kart DS came out, they were both selling at full retail value.
> 
> As for sales, there's no weekly thing like PSN and usually they only do "price drops" on a few titles.



Which annoys the hell out of me.

Super Smash Bros Brawl? 55 bucks. Mario Galaxy, 39.99. Seriously, wtf. And that's at wal-mart. EB Games is worse with them being 59.99 all the time.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 24, 2014)

They do occasionally, they even have a dedicated section on the eShop for sales _(Special Offers)_, but they're few, far between and nowhere near as good as Steam Sales or PSN Sales.


----------



## Arras (May 24, 2014)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Which annoys the hell out of me.
> 
> Super Smash Bros Brawl? 55 bucks. Mario Galaxy, 39.99. Seriously, wtf. And that's at wal-mart. EB Games is worse with them being 59.99 all the time.


You can get the Nintendo Selects version of Mario Galaxy for fairly cheap, I believe. Or at least a lot cheaper than normal full price.


----------



## tbgtbg (May 25, 2014)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Which annoys the hell out of me.
> 
> Super Smash Bros Brawl? 55 bucks. Mario Galaxy, 39.99. Seriously, wtf. And that's at wal-mart. EB Games is worse with them being 59.99 all the time.



You're in Canada, though. US Walmart's website lists Smash Bros $30 new (out of stock, though) or  $17 used while they have Mario Galaxy for $19. And EB/GS Wii games wouldn't be $60 here they'd be $50, but I haven't priced Wii games there in a long time, so I couldn't say if they still go for that.

Nintendo first party games really don't tend to drop in price for a long time, though, the thread is right on that.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 25, 2014)

tbgtbg said:


> You're in Canada, though. US Walmart's website lists Smash Bros $30 new (out of stock, though) or $17 used while they have Mario Galaxy for $19. And EB/GS Wii games wouldn't be $60 here they'd be $50, but I haven't priced Wii games there in a long time, so I couldn't say if they still go for that.
> 
> Nintendo first party games really don't tend to drop in price for a long time, though, the thread is right on that.


 

$30 new for a 6 year old game that was made in mass quantities is still disgusting.


----------



## mkdms14 (May 25, 2014)

Tigran said:


> So.. They never go on sale... except when they do.


 
Thats why I said "almost", because its not accurate to say never or always.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 25, 2014)

Do I need to point out that if you buy Mario Kart 8, you get a free eshop game? Or that they had a "30 games for 30 cents" thing going on in the early lifetime of the wiiu?

Of course I cannot deny that they hold sales far less than other platforms and that retail games barely drop in price years after launch. But I don't think this has to do with a fear of not making enough profit, but rather that following the trend will sooner or later end up in them having to spam preorders, exclusive DLC and things like that to attempt to seduce people to buy things on launch. Because I honestly cannot think of many reasons to buy games at launch anymore. Especially not when my backlog is so huge that I won't ever have the time to completely play through those in the first place.


----------

